# Any body here?



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 18, 2020)

I am one of those trapped in southern Spain just east of Seville. Is anyone else around? I have a nice carpark with water and I loathe to leave in case I can't find another place. 
The ferries are full until cancellation day on the 22nd from Santander. 
It's a bit lonely.


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 18, 2020)

Isn't that the point of self isolation.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 18, 2020)

It does seem to be getting difficult. At least you have contact with people on here. Some seem to have headed up through France to Calais for a shorter crossing which still appear to be available.
Take care and I hope that you find a good solution.


----------



## kenspain (Mar 18, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I am one of those trapped in southern Spain just east of Seville. Is anyone else around? I have a nice carpark with water and I loathe to leave in case I can't find another place.
> The ferries are full until cancellation day on the 22nd from Santander.
> It's a bit lonely.


There was a nice naughty club there when I went on a stag do last year do you want me to try and find the address for you,


----------



## Penny13 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nobody is trapped in Spain you can still drive out and up through France. The tunnel is operating even ferries in France. 
How long can you cope on your own in a country in lockdown. Can you get supplies easily enough are you able to stay for the long hall ? Sorry to be blunt but these are things to consider. I hope someone is close to you for support I know members in Portugal are doing just this.


----------



## oppy (Mar 18, 2020)

We are trapped in a lock down on the Algarve, but bearing up


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 18, 2020)

2cv said:


> It does seem to be getting difficult. At least you have contact with people on here. Some seem to have headed up through France to Calais for a shorter crossing which still appear to be available.
> Take care and I hope that you find a good solution.



I am driving north through France to Calais at present. 

No issues thus far, just been stopped the once to ask why I was driving. 

Supermarket car parks empty, as are the roads. 

Eurotunnel operating normally to Folkestone.


----------



## groyne (Mar 18, 2020)

Same here, we're North of Bordeaux, heading for the tunnel. We're using the toll roads, just for ease, not had any problems.


----------



## QFour (Mar 18, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I am one of those trapped in southern Spain just east of Seville. Is anyone else around? I have a nice carpark with water and I loathe to leave in case I can't find another place.
> The ferries are full until cancellation day on the 22nd from Santander.
> It's a bit lonely.



Others are heading towards Calais while they can. Might be an idea to get going.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 24, 2020)

Soon after posting I was told by the civil guardia that I had to leave. I was not being silly before,  I just didn't know what to do. 
So I set off and drove 5 days through Spain and France. I was impressed by the management of their supermarkets. There did not seem to be panic buying and plenty of stock. Fuel stations open. 
Thanks to fdfs ferries for pushing me on early. All Dieppe ferries and chunnel booked up till April. 
Hope you all got home safely.


----------



## Penny13 (Mar 25, 2020)

Was worried what had happened to you, good to hear your home and safe !!! Well sort of safe  we where also shocked by the UK after travelling through Spain and France


----------

